# hey all



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

Afternoon all from sunny (oh the sarcasm) scotland lol well im moving to Florence in june and just looking for advice etc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bowman1984uk said:


> Afternoon all from sunny (oh the sarcasm) scotland lol well im moving to Florence in june and just looking for advice etc


:welcome:

I can't help because I'm not in Italy - but it usually helps the regulars to help if you can tell them a bit about yourself & why you are moving & ask some specific questions


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

well im 28 living near edinburgh an experianced barman and moving for a change of pace and love Italy hate Scotland as the drive for independence is taking over. Im into my music films etc dont speak italian but very fast learner. Just wondering how easy the transition is and if there is anything i should really know before i arrive (legalities etc)


----------

